# I need a very good E.N.T. Dr



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi there i am looking for a good ENT dr in dubai for my son Can anyone suggest .

thank you in advance


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 12, 2010)

*Ent*



vagtsio said:


> Hi there i am looking for a good ENT dr in dubai for my son Can anyone suggest .
> 
> thank you in advance


I have been seeing Dr. Siddique at the Dubai Mall Medical Centre and he is great. He performed a nasal septoplasty on me late last year and it helped me immensely.

Good luck!


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

I saw Dr Nikita Malhotra in Prime Medical (JUmeriah). Very competent. I even got the septoplasty done by her. Amazing results. PM me and I can send you the phone number


----------

